# end of population boom by 2050 ?



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

As long as people need to get children as a guarantee for some care and income after they retire, nothing will change in the birthrate. Is there anyone who prefers to die of starvation, for the sake of a better planet? I don't think so.

I think the growth of the world's human population can only be stopped the hard way, with a pandemic or with famine.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

We are facing another major challenge , we as humans are getting older and older , this is gonna be a big issue for almost every nation on Earth , the workforce will have less and less younger people ( under 65 ) , the over 65 population will explode as the fertility rate keeps decreasing , health care will be cost so much more , global aging will affect all of us , you can see in Japan and South Korea the median age is already close to 50


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

FAAN said:


> The Brazilian population will not increase much and the current 190 million to 221 million. From this year the Brazilian population growth will be negative.


Predictions of future growth are always tricky. Trends are identifiable, but to establish 2050 a year after which population will start to decline is quite excessive guesswork IMO.


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

As humans better and richer become, the more prone to extinction they are.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Suburbanist said:


> Predictions of future growth are always tricky. Trends are identifiable, but to establish 2050 a year after which population will start to decline is quite excessive guesswork IMO.


These are the surveys conducted by National Geographic, are not exact, but give us an idea about the period in which there is no population growth. kay:


----------



## pmurov (Jan 20, 2012)

Azia said:


> The UN said that by 2050 the world population will rise up at 9,2 billion people and then it will shrink ! By that year 2/3 of world population will live in cities .
> 
> Are these numbers possible or will the population grow continue ..
> 
> In the 80s they said it will end up by 12 billion .


That's right. The global population will peak in 2045-2050, and will be about 9.5 billion people. The fertility rate in all developed and most developing countries are already below the threshold of human reproduction, which is known to 2.15 children per woman. Here is a map how the birth rate.


----------



## pmurov (Jan 20, 2012)

RaySthlm said:


> oil is running out, many other supplies are running out as well + the population of earth is growing. That cannot be a good sign.


With the resource situation is not very good. So the decline in fertility throughout the world is not so bad.


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

pmurov said:


> With the resource situation is not very good. So the decline in fertility throughout the world is not so bad.


Completely agree; this thread contains so many sensible posts.
As countries across the world develop economically, fertility rates will drop. It's in the future interest of our planet's resources to have economic stability across the entire planet.
Ironically, poverty (and to an extent, local culture) is usually associated with higher fertility rates.


----------



## pmurov (Jan 20, 2012)

megacity30 said:


> Completely agree; this thread contains so many sensible posts.
> As countries across the world develop economically, fertility rates will drop. It's in the future interest of our planet's resources to have economic stability across the entire planet.
> Ironically, poverty (and to an extent, local culture) is usually associated with higher fertility rates.


 You are absolutely correct. Demographers say that in living standards, economic development and fertility suschestvet closest connection. And the more people live, the fewer children they have. All this is connected with the development of society and the pension system.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

megacity30 said:


> Completely agree; this thread contains so many sensible posts.
> As countries across the world develop economically, fertility rates will drop. It's in the future interest of our planet's resources to have economic stability across the entire planet.
> Ironically, poverty (and to an extent, local culture) is usually associated with higher fertility rates.


Is it possible that poverty might be almost completely gone by 2100 ? I know poverty is impossible to get rid of , it will always be there no matter how developed a nation is but I do think that global poverty will be 5 % or less by 2100


----------



## pmurov (Jan 20, 2012)

aaabbbccc said:


> Is it possible that poverty might be almost completely gone by 2100 ? I know poverty is impossible to get rid of , it will always be there no matter how developed a nation is but I do think that global poverty will be 5 % or less by 2100


 You are not properly understood what the author wanted to convey the post. Defeat poverty completely will be very difficult, and the author meant the leveling of life and economic development between developed and developing countries.This process will not happen overnight, but by the end of the 21st century, so be it.


----------

